# D&D Eberron Campaign: Sharn



## Hawking (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm seeking players for my Sharn campaign. It'll take place in the city for the most part, unless the players really want to leave. However, I am using the alternative class features from the Cityscape WE (http://tinyurl.com/2jouau) so feel free to be druid, ranger, or barbarian. Knowledge of Eberron is nice, but not necessary. 

Current PC information:

Level 4, regular starting gold for level 4.
Party currently consists of:
Lila, Rogue
Halado, Fighter/Wizard
Nym D'Eneith, Fighter
and several other less commonly recurring fellows.

If interested, you can get in touch with Hawking, Seeten, DreadPirateKitten, WickedTroll, or Antilles in the ENWorld chat or #dnd3e on irc.otherworlders.org, reply here, or send an email to dreadpiratecat@gmail.com


----------



## Seeten (Jan 28, 2008)

This game is awesome.


----------

